# ATV Stereo System



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I decided to put a sound system on my quad  So I got 4" speakers that light up, 4" pvc with 2 90 degree pvc ends. And I am gonnna use the old marine radio out of my boat. It is not done yet. I have cut out a piece for the radio and mount it in the pipe. And then I have to buy an antenna and wire it all up and it will be set to go. Here are some pics of the progress.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looking good so far.

I love having my Radio on my quad help's make the time go by when Plowing Snow.

and now the ATV become the Big portable Radio for when I'm working on thing's I take that ATV with me so that I can have the radio to listen 2.

sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

it is done. it is all confined to the pvc. So if I wanted I could bring it to the beach or something and hook it up into my jump starter. And the video of it is only about 1/4 the way turned up. this thing is LOUD lol and the lights in the speakers are hooked tp a switch so they can be shut off during the day and when the quad is off.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks real nice. got some talent, I wouldnt even of thought of doing that.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ATV Plow King;783789 said:


> Looks real nice. got some talent, I wouldnt even of thought of doing that.


I can't wait till I can use it while I ride. It is gonna be nice. I was gonna use a cd player but on a trail it will skip. so I said a marine am/fm with cassette will be better. I will just make cassettes and use them.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats awesome tailpipes, Ive been thinking of a similar idea for my atv, but the problem I have is nowhere to put it on a 400ex, and Id never be able to hear it while riding, only parked.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sven_502;783867 said:


> Thats awesome tailpipes, Ive been thinking of a similar idea for my atv, but the problem I have is nowhere to put it on a 400ex, and Id never be able to hear it while riding, only parked.


ya I an hear mine on my quad while it is running. i ride with a kid with a 400ex with a pipe and reeds. and I will never hear it but my radio gets very loud. So I can here it as long as I dont ride with anyone with a pipe


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;783871 said:


> ya I an hear mine on my quad while it is running. i ride with a kid with a 400ex with a pipe and reeds. and I will never hear it but my radio gets very loud. So I can here it as long as I dont ride with anyone with a pipe


400ex is a 4 stroke, so maybe hes got the older 250 honda, but either way I cant hear mine over the white bros exhaust, but man does it haul ass. 440 bore kit, some kind of hotcam, its fun.

But as you can see Id have trouble figuring out where to mount it.










EDIT Forgot the pic is massive sorry to screw up the screen.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya it would be hard to mount. his is a 4 stroke but he has a pipe and stuff. and it is loud.


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

I can see 1 being fabbed up for my tractor.

J & B


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

that is a good idea. it would work good on my backhoe


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

i woldn't do that because i have an iPod


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

you need an amp to use an ipod or mp3 player. I was gonna buy and amp and use my ipod but i said screw it


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Does the boat radio have speed control volume? because that would be too cool to have on the atv, that way you can hear it bombing down the road and not be blaring when you stop. I've been considering the radio idea for my lawnmower too, might just do it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

no it doesnt have speed control :-( that would be nice tho


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats is so cool!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I was using the radio today I had to move my trailer in the backyard and had to go around the block to get in my backyard basically. So I pulled it around with the quad I had the radio going. it was nice haha. could hear it perfectly too.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------

